
Web on iOS can be more private. Here is what Apple has to fix - chrmod
https://gist.github.com/chrmod/a5c71f9e7f86782d47eb1734df440260
======
ameshkov
Not directly related to the topic but anyway, can anyone explain how come
Apple rule (every browser has to use WebKit under the hood) was never openly
disputed? I am pretty sure Mozilla, Google, and others would love to bring
their engines.

